# Another on bite the dust!!!!!!!!!!



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Went out to practice shooting my gun today and got a bonus, A REAL COYOTE!!!!!!! 
After target shooting I decided to call a spot that I don't get a chance to call that often because I need an east wind for it. Today the wind was east so I thought I would give it a try: Time 2:45 pm, wind east at 5-8 mph, call open reed. I got out into the section about 500 yds down wind of an abandon farm site and let things quiet down for a couple of minutes. I started out with some rabbit sounds from my open reed for a minute or two then glassed the woods to see if anything had came to take a peek. Sure enough, there's a yote sitting just inside the woods looking my direction. I went back to the rabbit sound as I watch his reactions. Nothing, he just sat there like a statue. I got a little more aggressive on the call, like something was really tearing up that rabbit. Nothing, still sitting. I start thinking about taking a long shot (over 500 yds), remember I just got done practicing. But before I did that I decided to try a different sound. I switched to a pup distress and bingo, he's up and coming. He came straight to the point of call and never tried circling downwind. The whole time he was coming on a steady trott and everytime the trott slow down a little, I just gave a couple real light whimpers. I had to bark at 50 yds to stop him. I guess I didn't need to practice that 500 yd shot afterall.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice coyote.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice work! I made a set tonight. No visitors.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a fun time.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

DogSlayer

I made one stand before dark today and you just described it to the T...

Good job!

YoteSlapper


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet! Nice job guys! I also went out this morning and went to a stand where we called in 3 earlier in the year. Started out and nothing waited a while and looked over at my partner and hes pointing to my right so i look over and cant see anything so i slowly get up and can see one about 400 yards away on a bank.. He just sits there and then starts to leave so I took a shot at him but missed. My partner comes over to me and said one was about 50 yards from me and I didn't even see it.. :x Made another stand and nothing but had to go to to basketball practice and my buddies kept calling and saw 2 others while driving but no luck.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats :beer:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

where were you practicing?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

DogSlayer: Good to see another one 'bite the dust' or from what I can see from the pix you posted, 'bite the snow'.

Didn't get out today. Let's just say other commitments but maybe next week. Enjoyed your write-up. Keep 'em coming and keep on piling up the dogs. Saskcoyote


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> My partner comes over to me and said one was about 50 yards from me and I didn't even see it.. :x


OUCH! thats never fun. Id be kickin myself for awhile if it were me :x


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya i was..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

was it behind you or were you focusing so hard on something else?


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I practice my long range shooting out at my bother in-laws farm.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Well they have came in everytime in front of us at this spot, so i was really watching hard there because last time 2 of them just went on top of this hill and sat there.. And to the right there isn't really any spot where i thought they would be so i wasn't watching there as much. Oh well I know I will be next time!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol got ya so hes a gonner next time


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup!! Hopefully i can get some pictures up today. We're going out calling so with me luck! Haha


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

nice yote keep em' comin


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

nice shootin...keep it up...the snow here is way to deep to walk very far...but we are still getting out some..its just more work.


----------

